

Mini Seedcamp Prague teams announced - rokhrastnik
http://www.seedcamp.com/2011/10/introducing-prague-teams.html

======
rayhano
Check out Globe; tell your travel story on a map or follow the stories of
others at <http://GLOBEv1.com>

